# Beaufort down...Sidi Barani



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 26, 2014)

Many many years ago when I was just a wee lad of 13 years of age I was walking home from school. It was garbage day in the neighbourhood and I just happened to look on top of a pile of trash sitting on the curb waiting to be picked up. A small envelope was on the top and I put the grab on it and inside found a small number of aircraft photos from WWII. This is the first of them. On the back of the photo all it says is 

Beaufort
Sidi Barani

I have looked and looked but can see no identifying marks on the aircraft nor are there any landmarks. The link below gives a brief overview of the battle of Sidi Barani, a small town in Egypt along the coast of the Mediterranean Ocean.


Sidi Barrani (Battle) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia













Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice find!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 26, 2014)

Who would throw that away, nice save!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 26, 2014)

One man's garbage is another man's treasure. Here's proof.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 26, 2014)

Indeed, what a great find!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 26, 2014)

Great find alright. Only three Beaufort units served in the Middle East, 39, 47 and 217 Squadrons. 39 Sqn operated from Sidi Barani as well as a flight at Luqa, Malta, so its likely that it's a 39 Sqn machine.

Here's a bit of supporting info after a quick search on the net.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patrick_Gibbs

An IWM image of a 39 Sqn Beaufort at Sidi Barani.

http://media.iwm.org.uk/iwm/mediaLib/51/media-51912/large.jpg


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 26, 2014)

> ...It was garbage day in the neighborhood and I just happened to look on top of a pile of trash...



My dad used to run the municipal incinerator and occasionally find medals and other military items and it always made me wonder how much history was thrown away without anyone realizing it.

Geo


----------



## Njaco (Jan 26, 2014)

Any pics of the other 2 Squadrons? Appears this one has white/yellow cowlings.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 26, 2014)

Patrick Gibbs book "Torpedo leader" is a fantastic read for those interested.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm guessing its from 217 Sqdrn

.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 26, 2014)

Looks very close doesn't it Chris? Excellent save Jeff, and thank you very much for sharing and keeping it alive sir.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 26, 2014)

Don't be fooled by the white on the cowling lip; that's not a unit marking or anything like that. The cowling leading edge is formed by the exhaust collector ring, which is normally a stained natural metal.

Although, you could be right, Chris, it is just as likely, or probably more so that its a 39 Sqn machine since that unit was based at Sidi Barani. Also, have you got more info to go with that image, Chris, like when, where etc?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 26, 2014)

Makes a person stop and wonder how many rare photos and/or documents have fallen by the wayside by natural disaster or disinterest through the years.

Some of these photos document occasions that will, in time, fall from living memory and in some cases, quite possibly provide proof of an otherwise debatable incident.

Awesome find and thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 26, 2014)

found that pic on Pinterest....

Groundcrew check Bristol Beaufort Mark I, ... | World War II: Never F?

I know about the cowling but I thought the camo was close. And the statement for the pic could mean that is just where it crashed, and not where the sqdrn was based. But its all assumption at this point.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 26, 2014)

That's true, Chris. You could be right. Beauforts in theatre wore two different camo schemes, Dark Green and Ocean Grey topsides and Azure Blue undersides or Desert Sand and Brown top sides.

The following is a common, but interesting image of a 39 Sqn Beaufort II at Luqa.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 26, 2014)

I was gonna post that one when I found this one from 39 sqdrn. Same cowling colors but the darker camo. Who knows? 

.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice find, Chris! Fantastic image. The colour pic was taken in 1943 and shows a Mark II powered by two Twin Wasps as opposed to the Taurus' in the Is.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 27, 2014)

Great work to all you guys!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 27, 2014)

Excellent detective work one and all. I am afraid however she shall remain a mystery girl.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2014)

nuuumannn said:


> That's true, Chris. You could be right. Beauforts in theatre wore two different camo schemes, Dark Green and Ocean Grey topsides and Azure Blue undersides or Desert Sand and Brown top sides.
> 
> The following is a common, but interesting image of a 39 Sqn Beaufort II at Luqa.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Beaufort_39_Sqn_RAF_at_Luqa_Malta_1943.jpg




And another scan of the pic I found via the net...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2014)

Njaco said:


> I was gonna post that one when I found this one from 39 sqdrn. Same cowling colors but the darker camo. Who knows?
> 
> .
> View attachment 252905



It seems these had the black undersides like these torpedo-bomber...Bristol Beauforts of the 217th Squadron...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 27, 2014)

Is it possible to compile a list of units downed during that battle or direct time period to try and narrow down candidates for that photo?

If the photo was kept away and eventually tossed in the garbage, it might be the only known photo of that particular aircraft


----------



## Airframes (Jan 27, 2014)

It's probable the aircraft wasn't so much 'downed', but suffered a heavy landing accident, actually at the Sidi Barrani air strip. The personnel in the photo appear to be un-armed, probably from the airfield also.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 27, 2014)

If this is the case, parhaps this will narrow it down further!


----------

